# my first deer call



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

So after seeing people post game calls I decided to make myself one for this deer season, picked up a kit at woodcraft, it came with everything I needed to make this. The blank was already cut to size and drilled, all I had to do was turn it and finish it, its walnut with 4 coats of lacquer.. I'm very proud of it...









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

You did a great job. Those are really classic lines for a call. Good job can't wait to see your next ones.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

looks nice rus:thumbsup:


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks good. I want to get a few pens under my belt before I take on a deer call.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

RusDemka said:


> So after seeing people post game calls I decided to make myself one for this deer season, picked up a kit at woodcraft, it came with everything I needed to make this. The blank was already cut to size and drilled, all I had to do was turn it and finish it, its walnut with 4 coats of lacquer.. I'm very proud of it...
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


I am interested in turning one. I searched on Woodcraft site for deer calls and game calls. I only found a book on making game calls. Do you have an item number that I look up on Woodcraft site?
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

That looks great!! Youve come along way in your turning in a very short time. Ive been turning for 9 months now and I honestly dont belive I could make a call that looked that good. Very nice!! How does it sound?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> That looks great!! Youve come along way in your turning in a very short time. Ive been turning for 9 months now and I honestly dont belive I could make a call that looked that good. Very nice!! How does it sound?


Only started hunting last year lol, don't know if sounds are good or not, but does sound like an actual grunt with the plastic tube..

Tom, I couldn't find them on wc site either, ill get u the numbers when I get home in 30 min

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Deer call - hut-3021
Squirrel call. - hut-3026
Duck call. - hut-3001
I still can't fine them on their webcite


Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Only started hunting last year lol, don't know if sounds are good or not, but does sound like an actual grunt with the plastic tube..
> 
> Tom, I couldn't find them on wc site either, ill get u the numbers when I get home in 30 min
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


 Cool, I may have to try one. Does it have multiple sounds? Like an o-ring that can be adjusted for a different tone?

I like a young buck sound myself. The deeper tone of the mature buck grunt tubes seems to make deer spooky around here.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

It looks to have 5 adjustments, 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

RusDemka said:


> Deer call - hut-3021
> Squirrel call. - hut-3026
> Duck call. - hut-3001
> I still can't fine them on their webcite
> ...


Thanks, I will check them out.
Tom


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

TomC said:


> I am interested in turning one. I searched on Woodcraft site for deer calls and game calls. I only found a book on making game calls. Do you have an item number that I look up on Woodcraft site?
> Tom


Tom do a search for Brookside Game Calls and look at what Joe has. His selection is so far above WC it isn't funny and the price is the same or better. 

Let us see what you come up with. :smile:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> Tom do a search for Brookside Game Calls and look at what Joe has. His selection is so far above WC it isn't funny and the price is the same or better.
> 
> Let us see what you come up with. :smile:


Thanks for the info, ill have to check it out

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

If I would have known that, I would have picked up a kit today! Well, there is always this coming weekend. :icon_smile:

Would like to have my own call for this season.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

stickthrower said:


> If I would have known that, I would have picked up a kit today! Well, there is always this coming weekend. :icon_smile:
> 
> Would like to have my own call for this season.


I picked up 3 deer, 3 duck and 1 squerrel call... It's nice to have a woodcraft store near by..lol but not so nice for my pockets....

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. It is good that it is about 1 1/2 hours away for me. I drop more than enough in that place! But looks like I am going to be spending a bit more and picking up a couple deer calls.


----------



## ru5611 (Aug 17, 2012)

That call is pretty cool looking nice work. Looks like a fun future project


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

stickthrower said:


> Wow. It is good that it is about 1 1/2 hours away for me. I drop more than enough in that place! But looks like I am going to be spending a bit more and picking up a couple deer calls.


You should check out the cite ghost is talking about.. if the prices are lower, depending on shipping it may be worth getting them there, I havnt looked yet

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys all you need if you have the wood is the guts and expansion tube. Those are about $3.50 at most places and my bet is they are all the same brand. Drill a 3/4" hole in the barrel and a 1/2" hole in the insert and go to town. The barrels I make are around 4" in length and the insert is maybe 2 1/2" they don't have to be exact. 

If you decided to do a duck call the length is 3" for the barrel with a 5/8" hole or a goose call has a 7/8" hole. Just buy the inserts online till you figure out how or IF you want to make them. Please don't buy the ones at WC they are bad at best.


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks like I am going to have to do some more checking on there. I looked. I want to use all wood instead of the plastic expansion tube. Thanks Ghost


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

stickthrower said:


> Looks like I am going to have to do some more checking on there. I looked. I want to use all wood instead of the plastic expansion tube. Thanks Ghost


I think all deer calls have the plastic expansion tube, but on not an expert in these things 

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Does yours you made have that? Looking at the picture it didn't look like it did. All mine do have it. But if I could make one without, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

stickthrower said:


> Does yours you made have that? Looking at the picture it didn't look like it did. All mine do have it. But if I could make one without, I would do it in a heartbeat.


Yeah it has one, I just didn't take the picture with it, the expansion tube makes the grunts a little deeper and better, it does look better without it though

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

stickthrower said:


> Looks like I am going to have to do some more checking on there. I looked. I want to use all wood instead of the plastic expansion tube. Thanks Ghost


In that case just buy the guts no expansion tube. Drill the top part of the insert you turn with a 1/2" bit for about 3/4" down to hold the guts after that I drill from the other end with a 3/4" or 5/8" bit to open the sound chamber a bit. This part can be 3-4" long but you will need to turn a couple to find the sound you want. You just need to turn a 3/4" tenon to go into the barrel with a small groove for an O ring. I use a #11 or #12 for mine. The barrel dimensions stay the same, 4" in length with a 3/4" hole drilled through.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

ghost5 said:


> In that case just buy the guts no expansion tube. Drill the top part of the insert you turn with a 1/2" bit for about 3/4" down to hold the guts after that I drill from the other end with a 3/4" or 5/8" bit to open the sound chamber a bit. This part can be 3-4" long but you will need to turn a couple to find the sound you want. You just need to turn a 3/4" tenon to go into the barrel with a small groove for an O ring. I use a #11 or #12 for mine. The barrel dimensions stay the same, 4" in length with a 3/4" hole drilled through.


Do u have to use the o-ring, can you just make it tight fit???

Got wood? Turn it.....


----------



## stickthrower (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah Ghost, thanks! I don't like having to have the expansion tube on there. Would much rather have it without. 

Got to start on this. have 2 months until hunting.


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Do u have to use the o-ring, can you just make it tight fit???
> 
> Got wood? Turn it.....


I've done both. The O ring is to let the wood expand with moisture and not seize together. I just take my chances with some of them since the O rings can be a pain.


----------

